
Share your ‘Aha’s: links.betterexplained.com - brett
http://betterexplained.com/articles/share-your-ahas-linksbetterexplainedcom/
======
kalid
Hi Brett, thanks for posting and for setting up slinkset.

I'm hoping to tap into some of the Hacker News wisdom in terms of sharing
epiphanies :).

~~~
whacked_new
betterexplained kicks absolute ass. Resources at comparable standards are
extremely rare. Your slinkset may very well be recursive: [Posts
betterexplained.com]

~~~
kalid
Thanks -- really glad you're finding it useful. Yeah, don't mind the self
references if there's meta discussions people want to have :)

------
bluishgreen
This is a great idea, this kind of "big picture" articles are worth much more
than news "bits and pieces".

------
PStamatiou
No offense, but how is the launch of a slinkset site a top HN story?

~~~
ntoshev
It's not the mechanics behind the site that is important, it is the concept.
Betterexplained is a site providing valuable insights, and
<http://links.betterexplained.com> promises to become a great resource for
understanding the world.

Hackers care about curiosity, learning and understanding, hence the interest.

